# Stop.... HAMMERTIME



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

made me giggle...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

made it to 45 seconds and lost interest....


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

i just liked the dancing banana :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i hate the dancing banana!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Cant like everything Craigy bhoy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol... why not?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cause you dont like the dancing banana


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I LOVE proving a boy wrong >.<


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol.. glad i could be of help...

your daily dose of idiot if you will :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

tomorrow the same time?!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: sounds fair.. im normally on and acting like an idiot anyway.. might aswell get a use for it!!


----------

